# Kevin Spacey "WAS RAUCHT ER DA?" 28-08-2008 x9



## armin (28 Aug. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (28 Aug. 2008)

Ich vermute mal das Gleiche wie ich......ne selbstgedrehte Zigarette.




Danke für den Kiffer.


----------



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2008)

alter schützt vor dummheit nicht


----------



## AMUN (28 Aug. 2008)

Würde ich jetzt auch gerne


----------

